# Landscape plant in eastern Washington?



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Any ideas what this is?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

And this?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

They turned out to be Michaelmas daisies and cherry laurel.

There is a great group on Facebook called plant identification. They know their stuff.


----------

